# Fisherman question



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I am not a hunter, just fish so I really don't know. Do turkeys fly? I swear I saw three in a tree tonight at a lake I fish but have only seen them on the ground before.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Bassthumb said:


> I am not a hunter, just fish so I really don't know. Do turkeys fly? I swear I saw three in a tree tonight at a lake I fish but have only seen them on the ground before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


Yes they do.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

They sleep in trees. Usually only fly up to roost or down from roost unless trying to escape danger. I have heard of them flying over roads and lakes as well


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was going deer hunting one morning before day light walking along a ridge. I had no idea there was any turkey in that area. then all of a sudden the tree above me just explodes limbs falling and what sounded like helicopters taking off. after I composed myself I can see 9 birds flying off into the morning light from the sun getting ready to rise. it just about scared the cra# out of me. that was my first time seing wild turkey's but have seen a lot of them since.

a bunch of us was 4 wheeling on our atv's and I was in the lead and came around a corner and there was turkey's every where. they took off flying trying to get away. I took off after them and had 1 about head high not 2 feet from me. I could have reach out and grabbed it but I thought better.
sherman


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

sherman51 said:


> I was going deer hunting one morning before day light walking along a ridge. I had no idea there was any turkey in that area. then all of a sudden the tree above me just explodes limbs falling and what sounded like helicopters taking off. after I composed myself I can see 9 birds flying off into the morning light from the sun getting ready to rise. it just about scared the cra# out of me. that was my first time seing wild turkey's but have seen a lot of them since.
> 
> a bunch of us was 4 wheeling on our atv's and I was in the lead and came around a corner and there was turkey's every where. they took off flying trying to get away. I took off after them and had 1 about head high not 2 feet from me. I could have reach out and grabbed it but I thought better.
> sherman


Chasing animals on a 4 wheeler is illegal, cruel and stupid. Wish a game warden had seen you.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Chasing animals on a 4 wheeler is illegal, cruel and stupid. Wish a game warden had seen you.


i'll help you out all I can, wish there was to.

wasn't really trying to catch them. if I had wanted i could have run over half a dozen of them when I came around the corner. I was just running my 4 wheeler along with the turkeys.
sherman


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Turkeys are crazy cool to watch fly. They're pretty big birds & really cool to see em take off and fly! At least I think so lol.


----------

